# Need to find good brake levers



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

The Tektros are on their last leg. I'm considering the Cane Creek...










Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

A few Years ago I looked at the Tektros and Cane Creeks as a "campy copy" brake lever. 
I think they are the Tektros and CC are the same lever under various names. At least then, I'm not sure about now. I didn't like how they were a little loose in the levers so I ended up getting Campy carbon brake levers and sold off the tektros.

If you want a brake only lever and don't mind used/vintage I really like the old Shimano Dura Ace aero 7402s
Otherwise you could just replace the Tektros with a new pair of Tektros/CC


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Tektro or cane creek have been decent for me. They're just levers. I buy them based on looks.

Sram has an option I think if you like those ergos.

Gevenelle makes some as well but they're most likely just rebranded versions of tektro or CC.
Cyclocross Shifters

Origin 8 has a few options that should be easy to find. I like the retro ones with the drilled holes.
Brake Levers | Origin8


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty sure CrankyCarbon is right: the Cane Creeks are made by Tektro; just different paint and a few more bucks.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I have the Cane Creek levers on one of my fixies - pretty decent lever for the money. The body is fairly wide - wider than an older Shimano non-STI aero brake lever, for example - and it is a shape which I find comfortable when riding on the hoods.

You can get the Tektro in silver, if you want.

Tektro Aero Brake Levers, RL340, Silver - Levers - Brakes & Parts - Components

The only thing that I don't like is that the rubber hoods on mine won't stay put. I thnk that is a function of my removing the hoods at one point, and stretching them out a bit. I'm too cheap to buy new hoods. And the levers are a bit heavy. But then so am I....


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looks like Tektro's kinda cornered the market. I ordered a set of the RL340s. Pretty basic but, they'll do the trick. 
Thanks again.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like Tektro's kinda cornered the market. I ordered a set of the RL340s. Pretty basic but, they'll do the trick.
> Thanks again.


I like the 340s ergo wise for my big hands. But I also have two bikes with the TRP RRL. Well one, and the second set on the way.

The brown hooded drilled ones I have on a more retro steel retro build. And I just ordered the black plain AL version for my Blade SS conversion [I am getting tired looking at it hanging with the TT&aero bars/brake levers etc and want to roll it instead.] Midge bars with the RRLs on a old mint blade a bit techno-hipster, but who cares.

They also have the zoot carbon version too. I paid 52.00 shipped for the black AL shipped. The 340s for 1/2 that a better bargain certainly, but definitely generic looking comparatively. Seemed my Blade deserved better.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

robt57 said:


> I like the 340s ergo wise for my big hands. But I also have two bikes with the TRP RRL. Well one, and the second set on the way.
> 
> The brown hooded drilled ones I have on a more retro steel retro build. And I just ordered the black plain AL version for my Blade SS conversion [I am getting tired looking at it hanging with the TT&aero bars/brake levers etc and want to roll it instead.] Midge bars with the RRLs on a old mint blade a bit techno-hipster, but who cares.
> 
> They also have the zoot carbon version too. I paid 52.00 shipped for the black AL shipped. The 340s for 1/2 that a better bargain certainly, but definitely generic looking comparatively. Seemed my Blade deserved better.


Those drilled ones look pretty sweet. Might be a good alternative on my 80's Alan which has Suntour/Aero Grand Compe aero slotted levers on it. Nice & smooth levers but not ergo at all as they are based on the old Campy NR/SR body design.

The Tektros I had (one silver and one black set) always jiggled and drove me nuts with the faint jiggling noise.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been oggling those TRP levers for a while, but they are way too spendy to ever end up on a bike I own.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

CrankyCarbon said:


> Those drilled ones look pretty sweet.



I got some used for my Bridgestone 400 when I repainted it. They just seemed like they would belong.  I paid too much probably. But for 50.00 I got 3 and four hood rubbers. The 3rd one I am not using had gone down.. I actually thought he wanted 40.00. I rode my bike 15 mile to get them and handed him the 40.00 and he made a face. We got the ad up on my phone and it said 50.00 firm. I was a little embarrassed and just gave him another 10.00 bucks and apologized. But the drilled ones are pretty pricey to be sure, but pretty pretty too! I never priced the carbon ones...


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

The CC SCR levers are a lot more comfortable due to the flat tops on the hoods and the bulb up front which means you dont have to have a ****ing death grip on the lever hoods in order to keep your hands from shifting while braking.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

OldZaskar said:


> The Tektros are on their last leg. I'm considering the Cane Creek...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rode friend's bike with the Cane Creek SCR-5C levers and they were some of the most comortable road levers I've ever ridden. I need to order a pair for my SS.
Brake Levers



jrm said:


> The CC SCR levers are a lot more comfortable due to the flat tops on the hoods and the bulb up front which means you dont have to have a ****ing death grip on the lever hoods in order to keep your hands from shifting while braking.


x2


----------

